# Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

=BB Chargers =BB 110VAC Input Charger =BB HWC4B Series 144V/8A Charger
HWC4B Series 144V/8A Charger
Hi thought it looked familiar its sold by Kellycontrollers.com
CHARGER

Weight: 13 lbs.
Stock: 2
Applying for approvals of European Union-CE
EMC Certification Number : BCT07EC-305E
LVD Certification Number : BCT07EC-305S
EMF Certification Number : BCT07EC-305M

Parameters :

Model:
HWC4B-144V/8A

Lead time is 5-7 business days.


Please note your battery type. Is it lead-acid liquid battery (may add
liquid to the battery periodically), or maintenace-free battery

dimensions: 217mm(L)*140mm(W)*68mm(H)
Input voltage: AC 110V 50/60Hz
Max input current: 15A
Max output current: 8A
Battery voltage: 144V
Charge mode: six segments type.
charge time: 6-12 hours
Power: 1.65KW
Operating temperature: -10C - +40C
humidity: less than 80%
Weight: 17 lbs.
support battery: "lead-acid liquid batteries" or "no maintenance batteries".

Description :

1. Output short protection
2. Battery reversed connect protection
3. System over temperature protection
4. Automatically turn off when battery is full.
5. time Turn off
6. charge automatically when the voltage down
7. Battery auto-detect
8. the charge process shown by LED;
9. The charge process controlled by CPU
Used in electric golf car, car, police car, portage truck, tourist car,
boat, dragged car and etc.


BBrown
>
> I picked this charger on ebay for a pretty good price. It is a Model:
> HWC4-144V/8A
> Every dealer selling it says it is a 110 volt input, but mine is clearly
> marked 240volts.
> Also, mine has an additional switch, it is round and clearly labeled in
> Japanese!
> It looks to be a fairly well built unit and the price was really right!
> I'll be charging from 240vac, and I have 144 volts of US125 flooded
> batteries.
>
> http://www.nabble.com/file/p18992351/4bae_1.jpg
>
> Three online dealers all have the identical description with matching
> grammatical errors.
> I have been unable to find any information, manuals, etc. And - most
> important - what is my extra Japanese switch for?
> I will soon need to plug it in and charge up - would like to do so with a
> few sparks and surprises as possible.
> Thanks in advance!
> Bob
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://www.nabble.com/Anyone-know-this-charger%3AModel%3A-HWC4-144V-8A-tp=
18992351p18992351.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*



> BBrown wrote:
> >
> > I picked this charger on ebay for a pretty good price. It is a Model:
> > HWC4-144V/8A
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

Sorry 'bout the double post - I hit the wrong button, but I need the wisdom
of the sages once again.
Thanks to a fellow evdl'er I now have a copy of the manual for this charger.
I have completed the charger install, and have plugged it in (slight glitch
was an unconnected wire in the output wire - fixed it and it seemed to kick
right in and charge away), but after 24 hours, the volt meter still reads
147.8 volts. I know this is way low (equal to about a 50% DOD level
according to the charts here on this list) - should be seeing about 151
volts for my fully charged 144 volt pack (24 x US125 batteries).
When I brought the batteries home a few weeks ago I charged them all up in
pairs with a standard 12 volt automatic charger.
What should I check - do - adjust?
As always, thanks in advance. I'm getting so close - I want to DRIVE!!!
Bob






> BBrown wrote:
> >
> > I picked this charger on ebay for a pretty good price. It is a Model:
> > HWC4-144V/8A
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

OK, for those who might be reading of my questions, I have run into another
unclear spot.

I have it installed behind the seat, #6 wire run to the engine compartment
where they are fused into the 2/0 cables which go directly to the battery
pack.
Problem: I am only getting a max voltage of 147.8 volts

Consulting the manual, it says that if the voltage is low, it may be because
output wires are longer than 3 meters. I have about 7 feet of #6, then about
12 feet of 2/0, that makes a bit more than 6 meters.
COULD this length of heavy gauge wire account for such a voltage drop at the
stated 8 amp charge rate?

C'mon, electrical guys - help me learn, please?
Bob





> BBrown wrote:
> >
> >
> > I'll be charging from 240vac, and I have 144 volts of US125 flooded
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

I wouldn't expect that much voltage drop from the wiring you've
described. I would also expect that as it floats at 147.8V, the
current would decrease, decreasing any voltage drop that's present,
slowly bringing the battery voltage up.

However, just to be on the safe side, you could test it out using the
shortest cables possible. Attach your charger directly to the pack and
test it that way.

Also, you could try measuring the voltage at the charger terminals to
find out for sure what the charger is doing.

-Morgan LaMoore



> BBrown <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > OK, for those who might be reading of my questions, I have run into another
> > unclear spot.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

That writing is Chinese not Japanese.
I could tell you if it was in Japanese.
shred



> BBrown wrote:
> >
> > I picked this charger on ebay for a pretty good price. It is a Model:
> > HWC4-144V/8A
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

For a 12 x 12volt battery pack it should float at about 162 volts & finish
voltage at about 174 volts. 
Is it plugged into 120vac or 240vac? 
I think if you are using the 120vac input you might need a bucking
transformer to get the output voltage any higher.
shred




> BBrown wrote:
> >
> > OK, for those who might be reading of my questions, I have run into
> > another unclear spot.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

HI ive been following this discussion . What is total volts fully charged
12 volt battery ? 14 volts ?? Im using seperate chargers 1 per battery
and only getting around 128 fully charged [10 -12v ] .SO im missing like
12 volts [10 times 14 ]= 140v [ one battery ]? Like bbrowns missing
12volts plus . lonnie


shred
>
> For a 12 x 12volt battery pack it should float at about 162 volts & finish
> voltage at about 174 volts.
> Is it plugged into 120vac or 240vac?
> I think if you are using the 120vac input you might need a bucking
> transformer to get the output voltage any higher.
> shred
>
>


> > BBrown wrote:
> >>
> >> OK, for those who might be reading of my questions, I have run into
> >> another unclear spot.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

At 75 degrees F, lead acid batteries range from about 14.2 to 15 finish
volts.
And they float around 13.5 volts
shred



> AC DC EV wrote:
> >
> > HI ive been following this discussion . What is total volts fully charged
> > 12 volt battery ? 14 volts ?? Im using seperate chargers 1 per battery
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

Lonnie, resting voltage of a 120 volt pack isn't far from 128 volts. When are you measuring?



----- Original Message ----
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A

HI ive been following this discussion . What is total volts fully charged
12 volt battery ? 14 volts ?? Im using seperate chargers 1 per battery
and only getting around 128 fully charged [10 -12v ] .SO im missing like
12 volts [10 times 14 ]= 140v [ one battery ]? Like bbrowns missing
12volts plus . lonnie



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

Hi thx . I just fully charged and came up to 131.0 .Hour later rechecked
its 129.2 .So pack is okay ? lonnie


Frank John
> Lonnie, resting voltage of a 120 volt pack isn't far from 128 volts. When
> are you measuring?
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----
> From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A
>
> HI ive been following this discussion . What is total volts fully charged
> 12 volt battery ? 14 volts ?? Im using seperate chargers 1 per battery
> and only getting around 128 fully charged [10 -12v ] .SO im missing like
> 12 volts [10 times 14 ]= 140v [ one battery ]? Like bbrowns missing
> 12volts plus . lonnie
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

Was the 131V reading before or after the charger turned off?

-Morgan LaMoore



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi thx . I just fully charged and came up to 131.0 .Hour later rechecked
> > its 129.2 .So pack is okay ? lonnie
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

Hi it was afterwards ..lonnie thx

Morgan LaMoore
> Was the 131V reading before or after the charger turned off?
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Hi thx . I just fully charged and came up to 131.0 .Hour later
> >> rechecked
> >> its 129.2 .So pack is okay ? lonnie
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*

Dear helpful fellow EV'ers,
Here's a follow-up to this thread which I started a couple weeks ago.
The "problem" I had was, that when I connected the charger to the 
battery pack for the first time, it lit up and clearly read 147.8 volts, 
and held there for more than 24 hours, at which time I assumed that 
something was wrong.
Turns out that the batteries were fully charged, and apparently this is 
the "float voltage delivered by this charger, programmed for a 144 volt 
pack.
Today I ran about 10 miles, came home and plugged it back in to the 240 
volt battery. The charger panel meter jumped right up to 179 volts, 
bounced around just a little, and it seemed to settle down for a night's 
work.
I fully expect that when I go to the shop this orig, it will be bully 
charged, and the charger will have dropped back to the maintenance 
voltage of 147.8.
Cable length, and all that is apparently of no concern.

Problem solved? Well, sheepishly, I Must confess that there was no 
problem. I was simply a little "inexperienced."
Thanks to all who helped think this one through.
Bob





> shred wrote:
> > At 75 degrees F, lead acid batteries range from about 14.2 to 15 finish
> > volts.
> > And they float around 13.5 volts
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone know this charger:Model: HWC4-144V/8A*



> On 3 Sep 2008 at 5:37, Robert Brown wrote:
> 
> > 147.8 volts ... apparently this is the "float voltage delivered by this
> > charger, programmed for a 144 volt pack.
> ...


----------

